

How American Express Screwed Me - I Need Your Help - scottbartell
http://code.scottbartell.com/post/41843144077/american-express-screwed-me

======
scottbartell
I am really sick of corporations getting away with treating people so poorly.
Amex screwed me out of ~$250 and there's nothing I can really do about it
besides share my story.

